# sick guppy



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a guppy that I have previously treated for white stringy poop. She has been doing quite well to all appearances until yesterday when I found her with white poop again, very thin and with a red bulge in her side. it looks like something bit her, although who is anyones guess. I have q'd her in a 1/2 quart jar, and last night put in a few fingernail scraping of Flagyl and a bit of salt. This worked on her before. This morning she has semi colored poop,but the red mark looks worse and is more bulging. She now has shimmy and is clamping. Still eats.
She is one of my own bred guppies so what ever she has/had she has caught from my tanks. None of the other fish in the tank have these issues.
I wonder if fish are like people and some are just weak and get sick with different diseases?
Do the parasites just live in the water all the time waiting for a weak fish?
If you treat for worms and parasites once and everyone seems healthy and then someone gets sick does this mean the treatment did not eradicate all the pathogens . What is going on ?
I will probably euthanize her if she doesn't brighten up.I can see her little ribs
Mousey


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I put her in a snow drift this morning. She was so weak she could barely move and very emaciated.
Having to kill her gave me no pleasure.
mousey


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

oh. extremely sorry for the parting of that fish. My betta seems to have a similar problem, but only the poop. He eats bloodworms and poops out the 'shell' or 'skin' of the worms.


----------

